# [Verkaufe] Crysis 3 (neu) 25€



## Exar-K (21. Februar 2013)

*[Verkaufe] Crysis 3 (neu) 25€*

Moin,

wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich einmal *Crysis 3* zu verkaufen.

Crysis® 3 Hunter Edition - Origin
Keine Retailfassung, sondern ein Origin-Key.

Wer Interesse hat, einfach hier antworten, oder mir eine PN schreiben.
Preis: 25€
EU/DE-Version
uncut


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich tausche gegen The War Z


----------



## Exar-K (21. Februar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich tausche gegen The War Z


 Leg noch deinen Erstgeborenen drauf und wir haben einen Deal.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. Februar 2013)

Was stellst du dir preislich denn in etwa vor? (Hab schon fast Angst das zu fragen )


----------



## Exar-K (22. Februar 2013)

Wie wäre es mit 39,90€?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Februar 2013)

Das hatte ich befürchtet. 
Danke, aber das Spiel gibts ja neu schon ab 33,43€ bei Code4Game.
Ich dachte eher an eine Region zwischen 20 und 23€.

Wünsche dir aber noch viel Erfolg beim Verkauf.


----------



## Exar-K (23. Februar 2013)

Oha, mehr als die Hälfte vom Verkaufspreis wollte ich dann doch nicht runtergehen. Mit 33€ könnte ich mich noch arrangieren, aber unter 30€ kriegst du mich nicht.


----------



## Kryonik (23. Februar 2013)

*Die Zeit ist immer gegen die Anbieter ...*

Na, da ist aber noch ordentlich Luft zwischen den Polstern. 
Nein, ich habe keine Kaufabsicht, aber das musste einfach gesagt werden.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Februar 2013)

Kryonik schrieb:


> Na, da ist aber noch ordentlich Luft zwischen den Polstern.
> Nein, ich habe keine Kaufabsicht, aber das musste einfach gesagt werden.
> Viel Glück!


 
Warum postest du eigentlich immer ohne Kaufabsicht in die Kleinanzeigen?


----------



## Kryonik (23. Februar 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Warum postest du eigentlich immer ohne Kaufabsicht in die Kleinanzeigen?



Hi!

Je nach Infostand könnte eine Kaufabsicht entstehen.

Meine Kaufabsicht hängt stets von vielen Faktoren ab. Eine Kontaktaufnahme per PN (oder E-Mail) macht z. B. nur Sinn für sensible Daten (Abwicklungsmodalitäten für Zahlung und Lieferung). Die Infos zu einem Produkt sollte der Anbieter dagegen vollständig in seiner Offerte angeben, statt darauf zu hoffen, dass jemand Kontakt über unnötige Umwege aufnimmt.

Insbesondere bei der Preisgestaltung ist es sinnvoll, diese konkret und direkt im Angebot zu benennen, statt auf Anfragen zu warten. 

Unpraktisch finde ich z. B. alle angebotenen Artikel, die an dieser Stelle zwar beworben werden, aber nur über ebay gekauft werden können. Das führt die Rubrik „Private Kleinanzeigen“ praktisch ins Absurdum, denn die Bestellabwicklung sollte vor allen Dingen dort möglich sein, wo die Ware angeboten wird. Ansonsten könnten die Teilnehmer auf die Idee kommen, längere Zeit bei ebay zu verweilen, statt bei pcgames.de die tollen Infos zu nutzen, die sie dann gar nicht mehr sehen 

Das Leben. Ein ständiger Prozess zur Optimierung.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Februar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Oha, mehr als die Hälfte vom Verkaufspreis wollte ich dann doch nicht runtergehen. Mit 33€ könnte ich mich noch arrangieren, aber unter 30€ kriegst du mich nicht.


 
Kein Problem, kann ich nachvollziehen. 
Mir persönlich wärs aber zu viel für das Spiel, weils ja doch eher ne bessere Grafikdemo ist. Da warte ich einfach bis der Preis weiter fällt. 
Aber danke trotzdem, gibt bestimmt andere die bereit sind mehr zu zahlen als ich.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Exar-K (23. Februar 2013)

Sonderlich groß scheint das Interesse nicht zu sein an dem Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Sonderlich groß scheint das Interesse nicht zu sein an dem Spiel.


 Interesse hätte ich schon, nur habe ich noch nicht den potenten, sprich geeigneten Rechner (den müsste ich mir erst in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten zusammenbasteln) und zweitens lockt mich die Retail-Version mehr. Sonst sieht es neben den Vorgängern so lückenhaft in meinem Spieleregal aus...


----------



## Exar-K (24. Februar 2013)

Update


----------



## Exar-K (19. März 2013)

Letztes Update.

Falls es jetzt immer noch niemand will, werde ich das Spiel behalten.
Dann spiele ich es halt in ein paar Jahren mal.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Letztes Update.
> 
> Falls es jetzt immer noch niemand will, werde ich das Spiel behalten.
> Dann spiele ich es halt in ein paar Jahren mal.


 So lange willst du den Kauf eines neuen PCs hinausschieben ?


----------



## Exar-K (20. März 2013)

Nö, ich habe schon einen neuen Rechner, der würde Crysis 3 auch problemlos schaffen.
Mein Interesse ist aber nicht so hoch an dem Titel und ich habe Teil 2 noch nicht gespielt.


----------

